# It's here



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

15 months ago I was involved in a major road incident where I was hit by a flat be truck whilst riding at about 35km/h on what Australia considers to be a bike lane (painted line). I flew 10m/30ft through the air, (catching my leg on the tray of the truck on the way) before landing on the road beside passing traffic. Luckily traffic was moving slow at the time or it may have been far worse.
Outcome was that I lost a 10cm/4" square piece of skin off the back of my leg.
But even worse my Moots Compact was completely written off (apart from 2 brake calipers and a Chris King headset).

Upon recovery I had decided to have an Australian builder make me a frame, but after waiting 8 months and going past my build date, I contacted him to find out what was going on. He told me that I still had 9 frames ahead of me and another 6 month wait, to which I responded that he needed to give me a refund and I would look elsewhere. The hunt restarted, with me considering used Litespeeds and looking into options from Firefly and Form. Then a week ago I typed "Moots Compact for sale" into Google and was blown away to see that the 3rd listing on Google was a 58cm Compact for sale in Melbourne. Exactly the frame I was looking for, in my size and with a matching stem, seatpost, fork and CK headset already installed for $2500AUD. Even better I was heading to Melbourne the very next day to run a cycling roundtable.

The poor guy must have thought I was insane as I left him a mad voice message as well as 2 texts basically saying I wanted to arrange to view it but that unless it was seriously damaged, I would take it. Short story, I viewed it agreed to take it and it arrived at my home 3 days later.

Build will be Campagnolo Record.
Completed pics later this week.


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

it is always great to find the right needed bike at the right time....


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Wake up everybody!!!

Moots Compact, size 59 (58cm ETT)
Moots stem - 120mm
Moots seatpost
Enve fork, custom painted by previous owner
Chris King headset - pink
Campagnolo Record 11 speed groupset
Campagnolo Super Record crankset
Campagnolo Shamal wheelset 
Deda RHM bars
Speedplay Zero Stainless pedals
Selle SMP Dynamic saddle
Prologo bar tape
KMC chain


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

that is a very classy looking bike!


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Still loving it.


----------



## sw3759 (Jul 10, 2004)

bike looks great.what brand of fork is that? hard to tell from photos.reynolds maybe?


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

sw3759 said:


> bike looks great.what brand of fork is that? hard to tell from photos.reynolds maybe?


Not sure. I bought that frame and fork 2nd hand to replace my original that was killed by a truck.
The seller told me it is an Enve that he had custom painted, but I am not convinced.


----------



## sw3759 (Jul 10, 2004)

could very well be an enve too.doesnt look curved enough to be a Reynolds.you might post up a better pic of the fork some time.I'm sure we could be pretty certain what brand of fork you have.i also have a painted to match alpha q fork on my 08' vamoots and it looks pretty similar to yours


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

sw3759 said:


> could very well be an enve too.doesnt look curved enough to be a Reynolds.you might post up a better pic of the fork some time.I'm sure we could be pretty certain what brand of fork you have.i also have a painted to match alpha q fork on my 08' vamoots and it looks pretty similar to yours


All I know is it is not the same as the Moots branded fork that I had on my original Compact.

Moots fork (original Compact)








New Compact and fork


----------



## sw3759 (Jul 10, 2004)

pity your original Moots was destroyed glad you lived to tell about it though..your latest fork sure looks like an Enve to me..terrific forks.have one on my IF


----------



## sw3759 (Jul 10, 2004)

just wanted to add a photo of my 08' vamoots to compare the looks with your fork.i recently had the alpha q fork painted and added a 6800 group.super happy with the changes so far.made a great bike even better.i would prefer a -17 degree stem since I'm as low I can go with -6 moots stem.


----------

